# square dancing music



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, here's the scenario. We have a family picnic to go to and each year is a different thing. This year, We have decided on Cowboys and Indians. I am looking for some traditional square dancing music preferibly mp3 format. If anyone has any sites that they know of, please pm me, respond here or email me. The picnic starts saturday, so I would like it by then. I really appreciate the help.

Thanks,

Pat
P.S.: I am not sure where this thread should be, so it will be posted under many catogories.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Well I'm not really into square dancing music. But I'm pretty proficient with Google... 

There's a lot out there depending on how you do the search. This would be a good place to start.

http://www.dosado.com/cgi-bin/lib/shop-wrapper.pl?page=squares&shop=dosado

Good luck!

John


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

any western music? not country music, i know about everyone there is. But western might work


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

swing her to the right, punch her in the eye, put don't make her cry! DoseDoe!:yikes:


----------



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

try limewire.com they have all kinds of music.


----------

